

Ask HN: How can I pay for my Windows Phone 7? - Correl

Hey all,<p>Last night I bought an HTC Titan from AT&#38;T and it ended up costing me $227.30.  Additionally, my phone bill is going to come out to about $110/month and I won't be able to upgrade my phone for 20 months.  This means that this phone is going to cost me close to $2,500.<p>Now, I could just pay for this out of pocket, but where's the fun in that.  Instead, I'd rather write apps for Windows Phone 7.  I've got several years of C# in Silverlight development under my belt, so I don't think I'll have too much trouble developing for the phone.  Unfortunately, I'm not very familiar with the apps available on the marketplace and I'm not great with coming up with "business" ideas anyhow.<p>So, I'd like to ask the HN community if they have any ideas for apps that I could develop for Windows Phone 7 that would make me $2500?
======
benologist
If you're out of ideas check the iTunes and android marketplaces and make
better versions of popular apps while you think of a more unique project for
yourself.

